# Honda Gx630 fuel help!!!!



## Boatliftguy (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a Gx630 and i have it mounted on my barge to run the hydraulics on the barge. I had to hook up an after market electric fuel pump and it clicks a lot. how can I eliminate this issue. I have a hand pump in front of the electric pump and it eliminates the issue when I'm running it on high but when I reduce the throttle it will click. Do I have the wrong sized electric pump or do I need to get rid of the hand pump?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

May I ask why your trying to an electric pump when the engine came with a vacuum operated pump?


----------



## Boatliftguy (Apr 30, 2016)

AVB- Yes, I had to install it because it uses the same fuel tank as the outboard. It is very low and when I was running without the electric fuel pump it would just turn off and the inline fuel filter would be empty so I would have to use the prime ball to get it fuel constantly. Once I added the electric fuel pump it has worked just fine except for the clicking.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Is the clicking the sound of it cycling on and off?

Is the fuel contain any oil ?

BG


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Then the clicking should be the pump pressure regulator operating which would be normal because without you would flooding the engine as the pressure would continuously build causing the float valve to unseat (popoff).

Think of it this way your setup is very much the same as a household well pump supplying water to your bathroom fixture that you flush. Without pump turning off you would overflowing it tank as the float valve would be able hold back the excess pressure; although, in most home water systems you usually blow a line or the hot water heater pressure relief valve due this excess pressure.


----------



## Boatliftguy (Apr 30, 2016)

AVB- That makes sense. I think it is weird that it goes away when I prime it. I looked at the manual to see if I can find the GPH of the engine but it wasn't there. I'm sure it's due to the different uses of the engine and at what rpm its ran at. Is there a better electric fuel pump that would't pump as much volume through it so the every time I start the engine doesn't click? 

BASEMENTGEEK- The clicking does cycle on and off when its at a very low idle and I'm not operating the barge. There is no oil in the fuel.


----------

